# Long time customer deal on Roamio Plus - $99 lifetime!



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

So the power cord popped out of my Roamio basic and apparently that was enough to kill it 

It was going to be $149 to replace the box with a refurb and I didn't have lifetime on it, so I opted to take the refurb lifetime deal. Then my credit card was declined so I got off the phone with Tivo and called my bank to find out my card was fraudulently used - so had to deal with that (I hope the rest of September is better than it's starting out!).

I called Tivo back to complete the transaction with a different card and in the course of conversing with the second rep he looks on my account, notices my original Phillips and then proceeds to offer me a *"long time customer" special - a NEW Roamio Plus for $399 with Lifetime for $99!*

I was thinking of getting a stream for the Roamio Basic eventually, so for $50 more that the Refurb Roamio/Lifetime/Stream I got the Plus with lifetime which has the Stream integrated.

I also lost the ability to tune OTA with the plus, but I don't see myself cord cutting any time soon - we have FIOS and Comcast and I can always play one off the other to get a deal to where cable+internet isn't much more than internet alone. If I do get serious about dropping cable and want OTA back I can always sell the Plus and get an OTA only Roamio (or whatever the new one ends up being - I hope they don't use Bolt as the public name).

Anyway, just thought I would share in case anyone else might be interested in this deal - if it's been brought up on the forum before I didn't see it. If anyone was thinking of the refurb/lifetime and then getting a Stream then I think this is a better deal. If you don't care about the Stream functionality, then the refurb Roamio basic+lifetime is a steal right now.


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

It has been brought up before and it's a terrific deal. And this may be YMMV, but apparently the CSR's have the ability to offer the deal to get an old-time TiVo customer to return. After missing out on the first Summer deal, I was offered the long-time customer deal and snapped it up.


----------



## DocNo (Oct 10, 2001)

Excellent - I must have gotten a proactive CSR that knows how to maintain customer loyalty


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

While doing an online chat to confirm the warranty available on a refurb, I asked about the longtime customer discount. I was told that I was not eligible (my first TiVo was registered in January 2010). I then asked whether my parents, who have an original TiVo, would qualify. After providing the info for my parents' account, I was told that, indeed, they would qualify. However, when I was asked what discount they would qualify for, the TiVo rep told me that she could not provide me with that information since I was not the account holder; I would need to have my parents contact TiVo directly.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

1985BearsFan said:


> While doing an online chat to confirm the warranty available on a refurb, I asked about the longtime customer discount. I was told that I was not eligible (my first TiVo was registered in January 2010). I then asked whether my parents, who have an original TiVo, would qualify. After providing the info for my parents' account, I was told that, indeed, they would qualify. However, when I was asked what discount they would qualify for, the TiVo rep told me that she could not provide me with that information since I was not the account holder; I would need to have my parents contact TiVo directly.


And so, you call back as your father or mother . . . .


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I read about this great deal being offered once in a while. I have been a TiVo user since 2000 and haven't ever gotten a $99 lifetime offer and I think most long term TiVo customers are in same boat as I am, consider yourself among the chosen few. It is great to see TiVo still does this.


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, you call back as your father or mother . . . .


LOL. I was already thinking that. Just haven't had time.


----------



## TIVOROCKS (Sep 28, 2001)

Yep...I was hijacked by Directv for 14 yrs. Changed to Comcast in June during the TiVo Summer Sale. I bought two Roamio Plus refurbs for $299 each and they gave me $99 lifetime on both of them. I dropped a 3T drive in one of them before it saw a cable card. Very happy camper, so glad to be back here. Evidently the $99 lifetime isn't just one box, you can get it for multiples if you order them all at the same time. Maybe you can work a package deal out with the folks


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

Chris Gerhard said:


> I read about this great deal being offered once in a while. I have been a TiVo user since 2000 and haven't ever gotten a $99 lifetime offer and I think most long term TiVo customers are in same boat as I am, consider yourself among the chosen few. It is great to see TiVo still does this.


Have you called and asked? It's sad, but standard in the industry for companies to do things to attract new customers that they won't necessarily do for old customers. YMMV in this case means you may need to get the right CSR or the line, or call them at the right time of the month, etc.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

jonw747 said:


> Have you called and asked? It's sad, but standard in the industry for companies to do things to attract new customers that they won't necessarily do for old customers. YMMV in this case means you may need to get the right CSR or the line, or call them at the right time of the month, etc.


I have called a couple of times over the last 5 years, it seems a waste of CSR time to call and ask frequently. I don't have a sense of entitlement to anything, I have gotten my share of good deals over the years.

I would take it if offered but I have never paid for monthly TiVo service, all TiVos I use are always on lifetime service and the only ones I have without lifetime were purchased used. Those are less likely to qualify, unless the previous owner was paying for monthly service for years.


----------



## junesen (Jun 17, 2008)

DocNo said:


> I also lost the ability to tune OTA with the plus


Why is that? I thought all Roamios have OTA tuners.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

junesen said:


> Why is that? I thought all Roamios have OTA tuners.


Only the four tuner models. The Plus and Pro are cable only.


----------

